# Angelfish Compatibility



## PKSD (Jul 25, 2008)

Are there any types of tetras that compatible with angelfish, either won't nip their fins or get eaten by the angels? Similarly of the following which if any are compatible with angels: Boseman's rainbowfish, Harlequin rasboras, or Cherry barbs? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jabbott (Feb 18, 2009)

Avoid smaller tetras like neons and cardinals, which can be eaten by adult angels. I've heard of folks having luck placing smaller tetras with small angels so the angels would get used to them while they can't eat 'em. I'm not sure I'd risk it.

Go with taller bodied tetras like lemons and red eyes. Personally I'd avoid nippy ones like serpae and black skirts, although they may be fine - I don't think they'd get away with nipping angels.

Rainbowfish are good tankmates for them. Harlequins are too small. Cherry barbs may be too small as well, but I'm not sure about that one.

I currently have 10 lemon tetras with my angels - each keeps to their own. I'd like to try rummy nose, which may be large enough to avoid being a snack.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

LOVELY someone finally posted a question like this!!

Anyways.

Angelfishes can go with a lot of fishes  just NEVER PUT BARBS in the tank.

Also, small angelfishes do get stressed out very easily and demand water changes every week.

They LOVE to eat plants especially amazon swords, and other plants they can eat.

Mainly they are a bit fin nippy themselves too. They can go with fishes like these listed below.

Dwarf Curviceps Cichlid

Australian Rainbow

Indian Glass fish

Plecostomus Cat fish

Rams

Red Eye Tetras

Paradise Gouramis

Blue Gouramis

Dwarf Gouramis

Black Skirt Tetra

Phantom Tetra

Albino Tetras

Silver Dollar

There are millions more that you can find out. Also, they can do well with a lot of fishes.

I have kept many different types of fishes together with angelfishes.

The only thing you should be careful with is that, angelfishes can get extremely aggressive if they have been residing in the tank for a long time, and then they will have a territory of themselves.

Especially when I had some newer fishes added into the tank, my angel was very aggressive.

They do like to be in with very dossile types of fishes. 

Gouramis are great fishes too! but some of them can be aggressive sometimes. 

They are also vegetarians and like to eat plants too, so if you have silver dollars too they are the king and queen of eating plants. 

So I hope you have a lot of plants for your fishes to munch on, and a good light for the plants so then they can grow back pretty fast too.

Tetras are wonderful fishes. If you get a whole bunch of tetras in with angels when the angelfishes are still young, they will be able to grow up together.. 

Just try this out.

Get SOFT water AKA Reverse Osmosis water you can get at the water companies, or in water bottles.

Then wait for the tank to cycle

Put in a lot of gravel too  and then plants.

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE GOOD LIGHTING.

After that get some white tipped tetras

small congo tetras

cardinal tetras

and some neon tetras.

Then finally get some small Angels. Then you will have a GREAT tank compatibility.

You can also try many other combinations, but I do have different combinations too  

Anyways If you need anything else like plants or lighting, I'll add a little more.

Anacharis - you will need strong lighting about 20 Watts and 6,700 - 10,000 Kelvin rating for them to successfully grow and keep up with the growth rate.

They are medium growing plants

Amazon swords - fast growing, you will need strong lighting for them to not go bad.

They have a fast growth rate and require strong lighting.

Java Ferns - very good type of plant and they are mainly eaten up by Cichlids, but any fish can eat them too 

Green Hedge - wonderful for tank decor, they will need strong lighting and they have a medium to fast growth rate. They require strong light because photosynthesis has to be created in the tank. 

co2 gas should be created to put in the tank, since co2 during photosynthesis is able to transform co2 into glucose which the plants will absorb.

Water Sprite - they are miraculous plants! and they look great in mid ground, also they require strong lighting too.

if you get plants with lots of color like not green color, but purple, red, green, blue, orange, blue/green then you will need stronger light.

TRUST ME.

NOTE: all of the plants I listed require better lighting than normal incandescent and normal fluorescent lighting. a rating of 6,000 - 10,000 k is recommended. 20 W and higher is better too 

Bigger tanks will need bigger wattage.

Good Luck!


----------



## PKSD (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Great write up DarkRevoultions


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

i had 3 angles in with a silverdollar, 3 balla sharks, and a red tail shark. the female angel, killed my red tail shark, and then the other 2 male angels. she never messed with the silverdollar nor the balla sharks.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

susankat said:


> Great write up DarkRevoultions


Thank you  I have good experience with all sorts of fishes


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

PKSD said:


> Thanks all for the advice.


Glad I could help


----------

